# Snow Reports



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think we can do better than the weather reports   

Have you had snow yet, can you see/feel it coming 

In Luton we had a very light dusting in the early hours, it's sooo cold and clouds look a little 'full' but no more as yet


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

It started up here in East Yorkshire last night around 7pm and we had a light dusting on the car when I went to bed. By this morning we had about an inch on the pavements/roads and it was coming down thickly - looked very pretty indeed with chunky fat snowflakes.   It had mostly thawed by 12 noon today but by 2pm it was coming down heavily again. It hasn't settled much this afternoon as the sun's been out and the ground is quite wet.

I passed my driving test in the summer and have not yet driven in snow.   Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

We had a light dusting on the rooftops and cars this morning but nothing since.    (Camberley, Surrey.)


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

No snow here, was too cold for it this morning. I feel we might get something overnight or tomorrow & the ground is frozen solid so it sould stick (portsmouth Hants)

M2M just take it slowly & keep your revs up but low speed, don't make any sudden turns of the wheel otherwise you might slide. If you skid turn into the skid rather than turnng the wheel the other way. take your foot off the brake to slow doen & try not to brake suddenly, leave lots of room for any manouvre & slow down in more time/distance than you would normally


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hints and tips for driving in snow and ice
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/surrey/hi/front_page/newsid_8424000/8424308.stm

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Here in Penzance we've had very slushy sleety rain/wet snow  on and off most of the day, the only thing to whiten our gruond was a heavy hail shower around 7.30 this morning.
Its bitterly cold   
I'm really hoping we dont have any snow until after December the 4th as i'm moving house and where im moving too apparently gets cut off, dont mind being cut off once im in but dont want to be stuck here any longer


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

no snow in Edinburgh (yet!)


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Lots here (Tyne and Wear) yesterday but not so much today.  Still plenty on the ground though as it's too cold for it to melt.   xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

still no snow here (Portsmouth) forecast is for some overnight tonight. It's def  warmer today so it's possible it will happen today


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Prof Waffle and Shellebell for the driving tips.   Haven't braved it yet, as the car is frozen solid, and walking has been okay... but may attempt it next week.

It's been snowing quite heavily here this morning and there was a heavy snowfall last night, so the ground is covered today. It's very pretty but keeps thawing in between snowfalls so it's a bit slushy too!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

We have had a light dusting (north manchester/bottom of the pennines) but its been hitting -5 for the past week!
Am hoping it holds off for another week or so, its too early - we always get snowed in as I live on a big hill and you cant drive up it!

M2M - you've already had some fab tips, the steering into the slide is the most important though - it will feel unnatural but its def the way to go   . Just do what you feel confident with, if you get a wobble then stop where its safe and leave the car, thats the best way to drive in snow


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

We have about 6" of snow in our garden!  Looks beautiful, but feels FREEZING! LOL

More forecast for tonight!!!!!  I am in North Yorkshire, 3 miles from Scotch Corner


Take care all


----------

